# Buffalo Turbine Blower



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

Curious if anyone has any experience with these as a homeowner. They are quite the investment, but usually sell pretty high on the used market.

Granted I am just a homeowner, I mow two acres and keep another 8 acres trimmed up (just not was well as my two). I see this as a way to make the process much faster. My country club has one and it does an amazing job quickly!

Thoughts on is it worth the investment?


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Uk0724 said:


> Curious if anyone has any experience with these as a homeowner. They are quite the investment, but usually sell pretty high on the used market.
> 
> Granted I am just a homeowner, I mow two acres and keep another 8 acres trimmed up (just not was well as my two). I see this as a way to make the process much faster. My country club has one and it does an amazing job quickly!
> 
> Thoughts on is it worth the investment?


They are fantastic machines that said maneuvering them is one concern that I would consider before investing. I considered this because my 2acres has hundreds of trees and an insane amount of leaves.

What I like more was a jrco mount on a ztr with a push blower. Get a great blower which you can dismount when you need it for smaller places. Faster and more efficient.


----------



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

I just got prices on two different models....wow

I still want one....


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Perhaps, @MasterMech might be willing to share his experience with Buffalo Turbine blowers???


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Perhaps, @MasterMech might be willing to share his experience with Buffalo Turbine blowers???


Never ran one as a home owner! Airports, race tracks and of course golf courses love the things because they are so damned productive, and all but eliminate the need for wheel blowers.

If you can swing the price, and have an appropriate tow vehicle, go for it. A typical lawn tractor is going to feel pretty inadequate towing one of these too. I recommend an ATV/UTV/or golf cart.

It's overkill, even on 2 acres, but it will be done in record time. I could cover 15 fairways plus a handful of tees and bunkers in just over 2 hours.

EDIT: How rough is that additional 8 acres? Bush-hogged? Or is it nice enough that a blower like this would still be useful?


----------



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

MasterMech said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps, @MasterMech might be willing to share his experience with Buffalo Turbine blowers???
> ...


I keep it pretty tight. I bush hog it all summer but use a finish mower after the first killing frost in the fall.

I'm also looking for a way to clean up after verticutting. The dealer said the Cyclone 8000 was the homeowner model...but the KB4 was more powerful. I'd hate to waste my money on the 8000 if it wont do what I need it to...but there is a $2000 price difference.

I'd feel silly having a piece of equipment like this...but every fall I tell myself to go ahead and get one as I waste a ton of time with a leaf blower (that really only gets about 80% of the debris).


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

You can find used models in excellent shape for about $5k. For that investment and the hours you would put on it for just 8 acres, I would say you're looking at 10-15 additional years of useful life.

From a maintenance standpoint, there's not much that can go wrong with them. Keep in mind, the engine is generally running at full RPM most of the time. For this reason, I've only ever run synthetic oil over the years. The turbine itself will need to be changed out around 2,000 hours or so and is not as difficult as it sounds.

I would recommend the wireless remote. It's much easier to deal with than the risk of yanking the cord out of the wired models (ask me how I know). Just don't lose the remote as they're about $500 to replace. If your remote ever goes bad, there are a couple of electronic repair places you can send it to for repair in lieu of a costly replacement.

The Turfco and Toro models are equally as effective and well-built. My only reason for sticking with Buffalo over the years is their 10-year warranty is hard to beat.

Last thing, they turn a good bonfire into a GREAT bonfire at low idle.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

osuturfman said:


> From a maintenance standpoint, there's not much that can go wrong with them. Keep in mind, the engine is generally running at full RPM most of the time. For this reason, I've only ever run synthetic oil over the years.


Synthetic oil is the best choice for air-cooled engines period if longevity matters at all. The engines on all blowers typically run at rated RPM and full load. This is actually a good thing for the engine, Blowers create a smooth, constant load and it's very satisfying to hear those v-twins pounding out the power. The rings stay well-loaded, keeping a good seal with the cylinder walls and reducing fuel blow-by. Also, with carbureted engines, the fuel metering is much more precise at rated rpm, high-load compared to partial or lightly loaded conditions.

I also agree that buying a used unit is the way to go. Engines can be replaced (worst case,, and the rest of the machine is dirt simple. Keep an eye on the blower to engine coupling as they can get sloppy over time or dry-rot and fail on machines that have sat neglected for awhile.



osuturfman said:


> Last thing, they turn a good bonfire into a GREAT bonfire at low idle.


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

Found me a blower. KB4. Will be here this week. Pics to follow soon!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Uk0724 said:


> Found me a blower. KB4. Will be here this week. Pics to follow soon!


Video of it removing neighborhood fences is a must. :lol:


----------



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

Finally came via freight today. KB 4 with 1300 hrs. Pics coming once I get it going during daylight.

Ran it tonight and it about knocked me off my feet standing in front of it.


----------



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

Figured I would finally update this thread.

I use this more than I ever thought I would. I can't wait until fall to blow leaves. So far it has blown sticks off the grass, verticut clippings, lawn clippings and I keep the main road clear of debris when the residents blow their mower clippings on it.

Need to add this to the large lawn thread.

Only complaint is previous owner let it live its life outside, which is my pet peeve. (Hence the new building to store my stuff in the background)


----------

